# O'Neal Element Pant 09 welche Größe??



## Thomas84 (14. September 2008)

Ich hab bei google schon nach Umrechnungstabellen gesucht, und ich bin am verzweifeln welche Größe ich mir bestellen soll...

http://www.mx-point.de/products/Bek...osen/ONeal/2009/Element-Pant-2009-legacy.html

da gibts 28 - 42

und zum anderen, was haltet ihr von der Hose?

Ich kauf mir wahrscheinlich auch das passende Jersey dazu:

http://www.mx-point.de/products/Bek...seys/ONeal/2009/Hardwear-Jersey-09-black.html

Da sind mir die Größen klar =)

Wisst ihr obs die Kleidungsstücke wo günstiger gibt?

greets Thomas!!


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen, daß ich mir letztes Jahr bei Hibike eine bestellt hatte (Modell 2007). Ich habe Gr. 42 und 46 mal probiert, obwohl der Verkäufer schon auf meine Nachfrage bestätigte (ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem wie du die Größen überhaupt einzuschätzen), daß diese Hosen eher für fette Amerikaner geschnitten seien. Also 42 war am Bund auch schon etwas zu weit (vor allem wg. des ganz beschissenen, wenig verstellbaren Bundes und fehlenden Gürtelschlaufen, sonst wäre das gerade so noch gegangen am Bund) allerdings konnte ich damit wie man so schön sagt auch schon Frösche fangen gehen, also zu kurz das Teil. Na ja, und 46 wäre als Kartoffelsack problemlos durchgegangen. Ich bin 1,94 m bei 91-93 kg/94 cm Schrittlänge/Taille etwa 93 cm denke ich. Größe 40 wäre sicher vom Bund richtig gewesen, aber dafür noch kürzer...also beschissene Größentabelle/Einteilung eben für das typische Fastfood-Opfer. Bei der Axo Pursuit z.B., von denen ich 3 habe, passt 38 und die sitzt sogar längenmäßig leger so wie ich es mag, trotz meiner relativ langen Beine. Die ist auch mit Zippern ausgestattet um sie zu ner Shorts zu machen und hat zudem Gürtelschlaufen wie es sich für ne anständige Hose gehört. Ggü. der element Klassen besser. Für die Element muß man wohl rgendwie nen komischen Body haben oder klein sein, da die Größen dann evtl. adäquater sind.  
Evtl. haben die was geändert in 2008 aber wer weiß das schon...
Ich hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas84 (14. September 2008)

also ich hab jetzt mal was gefunden, und das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten (sind aber alles Vermutungen):

hier stehen alle Größen:
http://www.oneal.com/catalog/sizes.html

Waist=Taille -> in Zoll angegeben
Inseam=Beinlänge -> in Zoll angebgen

Das was bei Europe dran steht ist denk ich mal Taille in cm

ne Umrechnungtabelle gibts hier:
http://www.carstenkiehn.de/deutsch/zoll-cm.htm

Ich hol mir jetzt mal die Größe 34 mit den Körpermaßen 1,74m / 63kg.


----------



## Der Khaki (14. September 2008)

habe die oneal a10 short in größe 30 und habe die gleichen maße wie du. 1,73 und 60 - 61 kg. die hose passt am bund so gerade, wenn man sie gerne auf der hüfte trägt und nicht drüber. fallen meiner meinung nach garnicht so groß aus, wie alle sagen.


----------

